# Fresco Harmonics



## jastrowinkle (Jul 11, 2019)

I would like to thank Nick Harmon for his assistance in supplying the Hildago Brown Colour Pack on short notice.
Thanks to Fresco Harmony I was able to reproduce a 180,000 year old Skull that had been Damaged during last month's 7.1 Earthquake near my hometown of Jastro Winkle, CA.
I am only able to say that Fresco Harmony saved a very well known museum currator a few million dollar's and his job


----------



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2016)

Pretty cool use!

I used the product on a small bedroom job and really liked it, I have i planned for an upcoming house and am excited to use it on a large scale as I think it will look great.


----------

